# My 18 month old female won't bark..



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

except at other dogs. If it's a dog outside the house, she'll bark at it. If it's someone walking by or knocking at the door, she won't. 
Are there some sheps that do not bark? Do you have one?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe your dog just likes people. But that does sound strange and not what I would want.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been told that dogs do not develope the protective instinct until about 24 months. Maybe you just socialized her so well, that she is not worried. She might does be too smart to bark at random nice people!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, Ponyfarm.. I hope you're right!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

barking is not an indication of protectiveness.. Honestly, I wouldn't worry, there's nothing worse than a barking dog that won't shut up LOL..Masi is not a big barker, she usually barks if the other dogs start, but normally she is not a big mouth like my aussies


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Xander's usually pretty quiet too...sometimes even my other dog (whippet) is barking and he is just laying there looking at her like "what are you doing?" 

It's funny to watch 

Sometimes if my other dog, Vega, starts barking he'll bark too but usually he'll lay there - it's nice because Vega would bark if a bird farted on the other side of the fence but Xander only barks if there is actually something there...thankfully, not often.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

celiamarie said:


> except at other dogs. If it's a dog outside the house, she'll bark at it. If it's someone walking by or knocking at the door, she won't.
> Are there some sheps that do not bark? Do you have one?


To be honest that sounds kinda nice. A dog shouldn't bark if someone is just walking by or knocking on the door. It really doesn't make sense to make a fuss about something innocuous like that. It wouldn't make sense if every time someone walked by my house I just started yelling epithets at the person.

It sounds to me like your dog is just well socialized. The best definition I have heard for a well socialized dog is: If you aren't scared of it, then your dog shouldn't be either.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

GSD_Xander said:


> - it's nice because Vega would bark if a bird farted on the other side of the fence but Xander only barks if there is actually something there...thankfully, not often.



Lol! Thanks! GSD_X!!!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

JPF said:


> It sounds to me like your dog is just well socialized. The best definition I have heard for a well socialized dog is: If you aren't scared of it, then your dog shouldn't be either.


That makes a lot of sense. Thank you. 
My Max was not a big barker, but he did alert us to different things.. delivery people, kids walking the streets at night, etc. I guess it's true that all dogs are different!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

UGH! Shelby didnt bark. I HATED that whenever someone would come to the door, she'd just sit there on the couch staring while Riley was barking. I agree with whoever said there's nothing worse than a dog who wont shut up though. Riley will bark even after he's told to be quiet/shut up and it makes me mad. Zena had the right amount. She would bark and alert when someone was at the door or around who shouldnt have been, but she would be quiet when told to. Shasta doesnt bark at the door which worries me because i'd prefer they bark at the door and then quiet when told. I read somewhere and have been told a few times before joining this forum though that a well socialized and well bred/trained GSD will only bark when necessary. Riley would be freaking out over something and Zena would be cool as a cucumber. It all depends on the dog. I personally prefer the one who barks at the door and then stops when told over the silent one. Give it time.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you, Zoppa!


----------

